# Cons to go to?



## Gaitsu (Sep 10, 2016)

Hey all, Gaitsu here, just wondering, the furry cons, are those mainly for fursuits? I dont have anything against that, to each their own, yada yada, but are the cons everyone talks about full furry friendly?

Example, im really interested in furry artists, not so much fursuits, would i be making other con goers nervous or upset? (I know a lot of cool fur lovers out there, but i know more....territorial ones)

What are good cons to go to for a newcommer to the con community?


----------



## Gaitsu (Sep 10, 2016)

And to explain why not just look through the archives here, im more looking for a social experience, meeting others like myself.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 10, 2016)

I doubt it. And MFF is the best one...


----------



## Nataku (Sep 10, 2016)

Fursuiters make up a relatively small portion of attendance at fur cons. The majority of folks there are in plain clothes, or have an ears and tail ensemble at most. And YES there are tons of artists at cons. That's what the majority of a dealer's den is, artists there to sell their wares or take comissions. Same with the artist alley: artists who want commissions and all that artsy stuff.

Depending upon which cons you go to, most usually have at least one art jam scheduled somewhere/when in the con. And random impromptu 'hey can I look at your sketchbook?' happens all the time in the hallways leading to more impromptu art trades and all that.

So not really sure where you got the idea that cons are only for fursuits, but they most certainly are not. If one had to pick the majority 'tagline' for atendees, I think 'artist' would be it. Besides, lots of fursuiters are artists themselves when not in suit. And people who create fursuits are also artists - of 3D materials. So really, if you're there for the art, you'll like fur cons.

If you are looking for good first cons to start with, a smaller one is usually better. A lot of people find anthrocon overwhelming. Personally I'll hype Megaplex because it's my local con and it's in Orlando, Florida. Who doesn't want to go to the theme parks before and after you're done with the con?
Otherwise, look around in your local area. Most states usually have at least one.


----------



## Gaitsu (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks. Nothing against Florida, but its a lttle far away. Ill check up if Kansas has one anytime soon


----------



## Nataku (Sep 10, 2016)

I totally get the distance thing. I'd love to go to more cons but traveling long distance with my work schedule is pretty much not an option right now (time off? Ahahaaaaaaa no). 

But your in Kansas? Well, I don't know if they have one that's still running anymore, because I can't find any more recent news of Central Plains Fur Con (which was in Wichita) than 2015, but MWFF is in Illinois, which isn't too bad of a drive. But being the second largest con by attendance may or may not be what you want to go to first. Your choice. Likewise, you could head south for Furry Fiesta, or Furry Siesta, as both are in Texas. Or West to Colorado for RMFC. There's Furry Migration is you wanted to go up to Minnesota. Fanngcon is in Tennesee. Gateway fur meet is in Missouri. There's options out there if you didn't mind a drive.


----------



## Gaitsu (Sep 10, 2016)

Nataku said:


> I totally get the distance thing. I'd love to go to more cons but traveling long distance with my work schedule is pretty much not an option right now (time off? Ahahaaaaaaa no).
> 
> But your in Kansas? Well, I don't know if they have one that's still running anymore, because I can't find any more recent news of Central Plains Fur Con (which was in Wichita) than 2015, but MWFF is in Illinois, which isn't too bad of a drive. But being the second largest con by attendance may or may not be what you want to go to first. Your choice. Likewise, you could head south for Furry Fiesta, or Furry Siesta, as both are in Texas. Or West to Colorado for RMFC. There's Furry Migration is you wanted to go up to Minnesota. Fanngcon is in Tennesee. Gateway fur meet is in Missouri. There's options out there if you didn't mind a drive.


Thanks Nataku, Yeah, Central Plains is down right now, but there is an unofficial meet and greet in the area, I'm trying to find out info on.


----------

